# Para 18 round 9mm 1911 - Any Reviews or Opinions?



## ronmail65

I really like the features and magazine capacity of this gun, but the $800-$900 cost is little on the high side for me. The range I go to has one that I've shot. I like the way it shoots, but it has an FTE every 2 or 3 rounds. It also doesn't feed the first round out of the mag unless it's pushed forward about 1/8 inch. It's awful. They said other people have complained about it too. I tried it a second time -- they said the gun was cleaned and all was well. Same problems.

Anyway, is this a typical problem with this model, or just this particular gun?

What other full size, reliable, 9mm 1911s would you recommend that are closer to the $600 price range?

Thanks...


----------



## VAMarine

Rental guns aren't always the best kept, just because they cleaned it doesn't mean that the internals are in good order. bad mag springs, improper ejector tension etc can all lead to malfunctions. 

Regarding your interest in other 9mm 1911s, are you dead set on a double stack? Para is pretty much the only one making a sub $1k double stack 9mm unless one of the other importers recently came out with one. You can get a Taurus 1911 in 9mm for $600 or less, there's also some models from Rock Island Armory that may fit your specs if you're wiling to go single stack.


----------



## ronmail65

VAMarine said:


> Rental guns aren't always the best kept, just because they cleaned it doesn't mean that the internals are in good order. bad mag springs, improper ejector tension etc can all lead to malfunctions.
> 
> Regarding your interest in other 9mm 1911s, are you dead set on a double stack? Para is pretty much the only one making a sub $1k double stack 9mm unless one of the other importers recently came out with one. You can get a Taurus 1911 in 9mm for $600 or less, there's also some models from Rock Island Armory that may fit your specs if you're wiling to go single stack.


Thanks for the reply. I understand about the rental guns not being in the best condition, which is why I'm asking about the Para. I like everthing about it, but I'm concerned about reliability.

No, I'm not dead set on a double stack. I like the hi capacity, but it's not necessarily a requirement.

I read a lot of mixed reviews about Taurus. The brand make me skeptical about their reliability, but I have no direct experience with a Taurus.

I have read nothing but positive things about Rock Island, but I haven't been able to shoot one myself. This might sound silly, but cosmetically speaking they are rather plain compared to other 1911s. I'm not looking for a fancy gun, but I like a more classic look. Other than that I can't say, nor have I heard, a bad thing about them.


----------



## VAMarine

ronmail65 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I understand about the rental guns not being in the best condition, which is why I'm asking about the Para. I like everthing about it, but I'm concerned about reliability.
> 
> No, I'm not dead set on a double stack. I like the hi capacity, but it's not necessarily a requirement.
> 
> I read a lot of mixed reviews about Taurus. The brand make me skeptical about their reliability, but I have no direct experience with a Taurus.
> 
> I have read nothing but positive things about Rock Island, but I haven't been able to shoot one myself. This might sound silly, but cosmetically speaking they are rather plain compared to other 1911s. I'm not looking for a fancy gun, but I like a more classic look. Other than that I can't say, nor have I heard, a bad thing about them.


I've had good experiences with the four Paras I had, others have not been so lucky. Their current Parakote finish is crap so if you go Para, go stainless.

Ditto on the Taurus, I wouldn't buy one.

If I were looking for a lower cost 1911 in 9mm, I'd probably go with the RIA Tactical in 9mm and invest in good magazines from Tripp Research or Wilson
 
*I'm not advocating any retailer other than Tripp as I haven't found a stocking dealer for their magazines.


----------



## NGIB

A few years back I owned a 9mm 1911 type gun with the Armscor rollmark. Supposedly these were imported for only a year or two in the early 2000s. It was basically identical to the Para P18 and even used the same mags. It was a fun shooter and very reliable but I'm just not a huge fan of double stack 1911 style guns. My hi cap 9mm is actually a Taurus PT 92. While you couldn't give me a polymer Taurus for free, their Beretta clones are solid guns and I actually prefer the frame mounted safety to the slide mount on the Berettas. I didn't pay much for this as I picked it up used but it's a great shooter and has been 100% reliable with all ammo I've used...


----------



## ronmail65

I was able to locate a local dealer who is going to order in an RIA 9mm 1911. I'm looking forwarding to checking it out. Any opinions on these?


----------

